# Please help to make large tall cappuccino with Gaggia



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

it seems 18g in giving 30-36g out in the cup is not coffee enough to make a large/ tall cappuccino.

i normally end up with adding more milk into my mug to get a mid/ large cappucinno. In that way, the ratio between milk and coffee no longer correct as suggested recipe

As far as I remember, in Costa or Starbucks, they brewed only one time. I mean it seems the coffee out is more than 36g

My machine is Gaggia Classic

Bean : Rave Signature

please give your advice

do I have to buy another machine?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How large a drink are you trying to make ? Chain size ? Bucket size ? Why ?

I normally make a 6oz cappuccino with a single or double shot in ....

What does a 6 oz cappuccino taste like . if you make one with 36 g in ....

I would consider anything over 6-7 ounces too much , but horses for courses etc ...

If you are trying to make a 12-16 ounces milk drink , then i wouldn't . I would be surprised if the classic can steam that much milk in one go!

Plus Costa make drink that big to give peceived value , and to load up with milk co there espresso is so bitter its undrinkable in smaller milk quantities ...

But to actually give a suggestion if you want more espresso You could get a naked pf and a triple basket , load it up with 21g and aim for a 40-44g output ......

Costa will proabably be pulling 60-80g of espresso from 14-15 g .....mmm tasty


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If your intent on pulling a larger drink, why not just pull two 36-40g shots and add to your bucket/mug/cup.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> How large a drink are you trying to make ? Chain size ? Bucket size ? Why ?
> 
> I normally make a 6oz cappuccino with a single or double shot in ....
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for your quick advice. I would like a TALL mug 12oz -350ml cappuccino



> But to actually give a suggestion if you want more espresso You could get a naked pf and a triple basket , load it up with 21g and aim for a 40-44g output ......
> 
> Costa will proabably be pulling 60-80g of espresso from 14-15 g .....mmm tasty


I have naked PF and triple 21g basket as well. However, I did read some where in this forum, they said it is not a good idea to use Gaggia Classic to brew 21g ... May be I am wrong, I will search it again


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> If your intent on pulling a larger drink, why not just pull two 36-40g shots and add to your bucket/mug/cup.


Thanks for your idea

i think I have to learn again to do two shot because my Gaggia needs time for a second shot.

As far as I remembered, with my second shot, Gaggia had too much pressure (because I did steam the milk for the first shot). I had to release the steam valve ( press steam + brew button at the same time) hot water was out at the steam wand. Then the boiler is cool down by fresh water. Gaggia needs time for the second shot

just a quick question: if I upgrade to Expolar Dual Boilers, can I make 60-80g out?

Thanks


----------



## KkAaNnEe (Jan 2, 2015)

JK009 said:


> Thanks for your idea
> 
> i think I have to learn again to do two shot because my Gaggia needs time for a second shot.
> 
> ...


Just do a double shot in a double basket?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If your using the standard double basket then pull a shot at say 19g > 36g into your big mug, then whilst grinding, filling and tamping for your next shot give the classic a quick flush, once brew light back on, pull another shot at same ratios into the mug, or if you cant get the mug under use a shot glass/espresso cup to grab both shots pouring them into your mug, then steam your litre of milk and add!

Sorted.


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

My Mrs is used to larger cups from the likes of Costa. I pull two double shots, and then steam the milk. Seems to work fine - but I prefer two smaller drinks. My Classic is PIDd and modded with a Silvia v3 wand, so the steam is awesome!


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> If your using the standard double basket then pull a shot at say 19g > 36g into your big mug, then whilst grinding, filling and tamping for your next shot give the classic a quick flush, once brew light back on, pull another shot at same ratios into the mug, or if you cant get the mug under use a shot glass/espresso cup to grab both shots pouring them into your mug, then steam your litre of milk and add!
> 
> Sorted.


 Thanks, I will try tomorrow morning



gingerneil said:


> My Mrs is used to larger cups from the likes of Costa. I pull two double shots, and then steam the milk. Seems to work fine - but I prefer two smaller drinks. My Classic is PIDd and modded with a Silvia v3 wand, so the steam is awesome!


hi, please tell me:

how much milk did you steam for your Mrs?

How much milk is Gaggia getting tired to run out of steam?

MY Gaggia had OPV mod + steam Silivia wand


----------



## gingerneil (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi. Its hard to say how much - I don't measure it! I use this jug, and put milk in to just below where the spout meets the body inside.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0001IWWKC

With the PID managing the steam temp, I could steam until the boiler runs dry. So time isn't really an issue. I struggle more with controlling the steam power and not over-heating or over frothing the milk.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Dont forget your flake when your done also...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You could make two drinks that are half the size


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

JK009 said:


> View attachment 12679
> 
> 
> Hi, thanks for your quick advice. I would like a TALL mug 12oz -350ml cappuccino
> ...


You could make 'a' 12oz cappuccino with 18g or 21g. Don't focus on the size of the shot out, focus on getting a strong, well developed shot to start with. You might even be better off pulling shorter than 36g/42g?


----------

